# Pawpawsailor…. Sweet Midget PFS Model D in black Micarta… The Quick Draw.



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I messaged Perry asking him if he could make me a couple of his Sweet Midget pfs Model D's made out of whatever wood he had laying around. When he found out about the current direction my shooting was going, he made me aware that the Model D did not hold up very well to the dreaded fork hit. I let him know that I did not care and he said he would get to work. A short while later he sent me a picture of what he made me. He made it out of the extremely tough and durable black paper micarta. Perry told me that he had made them out of HDPE before, but they did not feel right.

This small sleek pfs is quite infectious. It shoots amazing and feels very good in my hand. When I first saw it I felt that it was too small, but that is not the case. I shoot just as good if not better with this pfs as I do with any of my favorites. I have rushed a shot and had a fork hit that rattled my marble all around the garage. The only damage to the shooter is a barely noticeable mark that can probably be buffed out if I cared.

Thank you Perry for being thoughtful enough to give me the shooter I wanted along with the quality and durability that you wanted!!

Perry also made a very cool youtube video on The Quick Draw&#8230; be careful, if you watch this you will want it!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice pfs. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from that one. Pretty soon we should be seeing some Canh8ing trick shooting!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice!


----------

